# How hardy is Cypripedium fargesii?



## Mafate (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello all,

What is the minimum temperature that Cypripedium fargesii can stand during its rest period in winter?

In advance, thank you for your answer.

Regards,

Mafate.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

No idea, sorry.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I just read on culturesheet.org that it is hardy down to -20C, but only if there is deep snow cover and the soil is dry

a few vendors on ebay say that it is 'half-hardy' down to 0C or 32F


----------



## Mafate (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello all,

Thank you for your answer. Yes cnycharles, I have seen those comments on eBay, but some other vendors say that it is just half cold hardy (0C at least), so I wanted to know where the truth is.

In fact, to stay alive in my garden, it must be able to endure -8C.

is it able to do that? That is the question. So if anybody knows...

All the best,

Mafate


----------



## Dido (Jan 4, 2012)

The temp should be not a problem. 

The water is more the problem. 

There are some growing in germany without problem. 

In Belgium they grow outside too. 

Have one outside since last spring can tell you more next year. 

Breaded ones are harder, but really rare. 

Chinese one have other problems then the could. 

Inside the chance of losing is much more higher. 

Only the lentiginosum kinds are not hardy. 

From Singchii and the south american kinds no one really knows.


----------



## Mafate (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello Dido,

Thank you for your answer. I have two more questions:

- I don't understand when you say "Breaded ones are harder, but really rare." What is the meaning of "Breaded"? Automatic translation doesn't help at all...

- What is the problem with C. fargesii originating from China?

Thank you in advance for those details.

Best regards,

Mafate.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 6, 2012)

i am going to guess that Ronan means the nursery bred ones are hardier but rarely available


----------



## Hakone (Jan 6, 2012)

Mafate said:


> - What is the problem with C. fargesii originating from China?
> 
> 
> Mafate.



1/ - Infection

2/- wet winters


----------



## Hakone (Jan 6, 2012)

Mafate said:


> Hello all,
> 
> What is the minimum temperature that Cypripedium fargesii can stand during its rest period in winter?
> 
> ...



in the pot or in the garden .


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry they are right. 

Thanks likespaphs for translating, and Hakone for the answer. 

The most Fargesii which are in sale are origin in china and Illegal, and they are extrem hard to establish in a new soil. 

The most problem are the fungus, which protects them in the wild. 
They drive crazy in a new soil or under different conditions. 

If you have nursery grown ones, they have n ot this problems they are raised without fungus and therfore more stabel. 

Fargesii is the only one who is a little more harder in accept new soil. 

Lichiangense there are a few seedlings availabel and older plants which are breaded, received some seedling of lichiangense and hybrids with them. 

Hope I can grwo them. 

have a few in my garden but more fight then luck, they were sold as artifical raised but turned out to be wild. Only know 1 source who offers young plants, and have heard there are 2 more who have them, but never seen plants of them. 

The biggest different are China ones around 15€ the artifical one 2 years in soil 50€. 
A freind of me has one for 6 years in soil origin we think china, and it has now roots up to 30cm. 

We only can hope that my new soil trying works, or one of the good loocking soils of Hakone.


----------



## Mafate (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello all,

First please excuse me for my long silence. Thank you likespaphs, Hakone and Dido for your answers, I understand.

@Hakone: initially, it would be in a pot in my garden, but the pot could be stored in a place where the lower temperatures would be aroud -4°C.

@Dido: may I know what who are the sources you're talking about? I really would like to find one healthy one. And what are the soils of Hakone you are mentionning? Hakone, do you manage a nursery?

Thank you for your help and sorry again for the delay.

Best regards.


----------



## Dido (Jan 16, 2012)

Mafate 

At the moment I dont know that one of them has one for offering. 

There is some seller who sometimes have some for sale. 

On is in netherland think she will come to the Essen exhibit, one in Belgium this one have lichiangense at the moment and one is in England and from him I did not here for a long time but from him are one of mine. 
Have contacted him but no answers. 
The most of what I know tell fully inorganic, but did not work for me. 
I use at the moment my nearly inorganic soil with Neudohum. 

Have 2 Trials with new Mediums running, and will wait till it is finished. 

The seller in Belgium had seedlings for offer the last spring, now he has older ones for offer. 

Look here
http://www.albiflora.be/index.php


----------



## Mafate (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello Dido,

Thank you very much for your answer and for the link!

Best regards.


----------



## Marc (Jan 18, 2012)

Dido, the Dutch breeder your talking about. Is it:

http://www.judithprinstuinorchidee.nl/

?


----------



## Dido (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes Sir this is the lady. 

But its normaly not in the list of here. 

She has lichiangense for offer too. I never baught one from here, 
Hakone told me he was there and was visiting her. 

He has more money to spend tha me. 

There is a nursery which offer them too in the interent. 
I wanted to visit her but never had time, but this year at least will drive by, she offers on the internetside sometime Farreri and sometimes lichiangense, but found no one who baught there till now.

I am happy with my seedlings and the Hybrids of lichiangese I received. 

For sure this kinds are more sensitive to wet during the winter till other kinds. 
Los my Bernie last winter, there was a lot of snow and no covering,l so in the spring it was gone. 
And in qutumn before the frost he was looking good. 

Hope to replace it one day.


----------

